
Lexus and Lasercut Works craft a hand-assembled drivable cardboard car - andyjohnson0
http://www.designboom.com/technology/lexus-full-sized-cardboard-origami-car-10-06-2015/
======
andyjohnson0
Although obviously impractical as a fabrication process, I thought this was a
rather impressive piece of work.

(The article's actual title is kind of hard to parse: "lasercut works" appears
to be the company that "crafted" the car. It would help if they capitalised
their name, but there's also at least one comma missing from the title.)

